# Axa med



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone used or rate this lab?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Funnily enough I have just ordered a few bits and piece. They have not been around long but feedback althought limited has been good. Pal said their tren ace is very strong. Looking forward to trying it now


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Been using it for a while now getting good results as are a few lads in my gym, as said think its fairly new only heard good feedback though


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Davey Boy said:


> Been using it for a while now getting good results as are a few lads in my gym, as said think its fairly new only heard good feedback though


 What are they running? Oils, orals?


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Used the Test E, Mast oils and the Var orals mate

A mate is running the Test blend and Tren blend

Other lads gym using the lab but don't know what exactly they are using...


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Primo looks really cheap to me which makes me abit weary for some reason.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

doyle1987 said:


> Primo looks really cheap to me which makes me abit weary for some reason.


 You took the words right out of my mouth mate, 150mg/ml aswell for that price. Just makes me questions the lab on the contents....


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking at maybe running their tbol. Prices do seem low but maybe it's because it's a new lab after establishing it's self


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bump for reviews on orals


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> Bump for reviews on orals


 I'll be looking at trying their drol if they have any. But in a couple of months.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The primo is cheap. I wouldnt use UG primo anyway but would be interested to hear feedback.

Want to see what the var is like but Im too fat at at the minute to know. |Saying that i will know it its winny cos My joints will be f**ked in a week. As someone said, will be a lab trying to establish itself. Happens all the time. If its decent stock up at the beginning if you have a few spare quid


----------



## WillEvans94 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello, new to this site. Anyway I ran a Test E - 500mg a week & Dianabol - 40mg a day both AXA Med, don't rate them personally and two days later, moderate pain in the injection site, I used Infiniti Lab on my cycle prior this one I have just completed and it doesn't compare to Infiniti Lab.


----------



## Matt 18473926 (Sep 28, 2016)

Their PCT is a single pill containing Clomid Nolva and Proviron. Is this trustworthy/has anyone used, or should I seek out some Pharma grade?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouoldnt bother with PCT caps every. One thing I would never go UG on.

Getting on well with the test. Trainings been a bit scattered but the temptation to try tbol is there. Got some on the cheap so would be rude not too!


----------



## Bubz (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyone tried their dbol 10ml if so would u recommend?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Bubz said:


> Anyone tried their dbol 10ml if so would u recommend?


 No cos it bloats me up but really fancy it. Happy with test for now til I get settled.


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Any reviews on their tbol?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Been using their DBol for the last few weeks, no complaints, seems on point, I know it's pretty meaningless but it's also really well packaged, quite a tidy looking product.

I'm starting their test 400 in the new year, I'll post up in a couple of weeks with an update.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are some lab tests of their product in the lab test sticky


----------

